# Super Bowl Poll



## DocStram (Jan 19, 2009)

*
Go STEELERS!!
*


----------



## guts (Jan 19, 2009)

STEELERS would be my pick.


----------



## THarvey (Jan 19, 2009)

Who cares????????

The commercials are usually better than the game, anyway.


----------



## Longfellow (Jan 19, 2009)

*Super Bowl*

The New York Giants- I can still hope. Next year I hope they leave their guns home.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 19, 2009)

Al, you forgot the fourth button.... Who cares!

Haven't watched an NFL game in years and agree with Tharvey, who cares :biggrin:


----------



## altaciii (Jan 19, 2009)

Gotta go with the underdog and the NFC.  Hate the steelers and have for ever.  Still have sour taste in my mouth from Cowboy defeats to those guys for too many times.  GO COWBOYS


----------



## stevers (Jan 19, 2009)

Doesn't matter, there fixed anyway.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 19, 2009)

STEELERS!


----------



## Tanner (Jan 19, 2009)

Cardinals beat the Steelers last year at home.  I think the Cardinal offense will be too much for the Steelers to overcome.  Steelers will be lucky to score 14 points with their poor offense.  Coach W knows the Steelers and knows how to beat them.


----------



## tbroye (Jan 19, 2009)

Cardnals have never been there.  They are the underdog.  Election didn't turn out he way I wanted.  Maybe I can have the happy ending anyway.
Besides they are a Western Team.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jan 19, 2009)

You folks who picked the Cardinals need to get better ventilation in your workshops or stop using so much CA.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 22, 2009)

I picked the Steelers 'cause I think they're the more powerful team... would really like to see the Cards come in though.. Since the Titans choked on their last game.


----------



## jimofsanston (Jan 22, 2009)

*supper what*

who care's my team is out of the running. Don't ask who:beer::beer:


----------



## kirkfranks (Jan 22, 2009)

Since you asked who we think will win I voted Steelers.
If you had asked who I want to win I would have said Cardinals.
As a Ravens fan the reason is obvious


----------



## tim self (Jan 23, 2009)

I have to admit I voted for the Steelers.   However, I'd give my ugliest pen for the Cardnals to win.  I just think the nerves of the big dance is gonna affect the play.  I hope I'm wrong for once.


----------



## GouletPens (Jan 23, 2009)

Chock another one up for the who cares category. I'd rather be turning!!!!:tongue:


----------



## bitshird (Jan 25, 2009)

Since there are no Manning's on either team I really could care less, but in lieu of that I guess the Steelers, at least they still are the Pittsburgh Steelers, not the Tucson Steelers


----------



## guts (Jan 25, 2009)

Good one Ken,GO STEELERS


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 25, 2009)

Saints!!!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 25, 2009)

sparhawk said:


> Saints!!!!!





ROTFLMAO!!!!

It is good to know I am not the only delusional Saints fan here on the forum!!

*GEAUX SAINTS!!!!!!*


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 26, 2009)

If your gonna dream Cav....... Dream Big!


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jan 26, 2009)

Funny how our poll is running about 50/50 whereas the bookies are giving the Steelers about 70-30 odds.  I guess this is a "preference" poll rather than a predictor.


----------



## foneman (Jan 26, 2009)

Bud-Light


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 27, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> ROTFLMAO!!!!
> 
> It is good to know I am not the only delusional Saints fan here on the forum!!
> 
> *GEAUX SAINTS!!!!!!*




Well, I didn't know we could vote our delusions... then I'm for the Houston Texans.. I think they actually won a few games this year. :biggrin:


----------



## softail_jack (Jan 27, 2009)

Here We Go Steelers, Here We GO!


----------



## Crashmph (Jan 27, 2009)

*GO EAGLES!!!*

GO EAGLES!!!


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't know, but for the first time that I can remember, I'm not rooting against anybody.  I don't mind if either wins.  Good offense against good defense.


----------



## jclark58 (Jan 30, 2009)

As an Arizona resident and Cardinal hater my favorite team is whoever is playing the Cardinals.  

The Bidwells are among the worst owners in the league and don't deserve a ring.  They forced the Cardinals to play in a college stadium from 1988 - 2005.  From 1988-2007 they compiled a record of 123-229 with 0 seasons above .500, 3 seasons at .500, and 1 playoff appearance and 1 playoff win, both in 1998.

I'm certainly not a Homer and while my heart says Steelers my head says Cardinals.  The Steelers have a great defense, but I don't think they can contain Larry Fitzgerald, Anquan Boldin, and Steve Breaston.

Jason


----------



## woodboys (Jan 31, 2009)

I for one am glad to see Warner get some well deserved help. Me being a Cowboy fan will be gladly watching Kurt and company picking apart the steeler secondary.


----------



## guts (Feb 2, 2009)

Guess we can put this one to bed,NIGHT NIGHT Cards.


----------

